# Thinclients IGEL 5128 LX Premium



## nofreak (16. Okt. 2013)

Hallo in die Runde,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Forum, wo die Möglichkeit besteht, dass einige gescheite aufzufinden sind, die sich mit Linux und eventuell auch mit IGEL Thin CLients auskennen.

Ich habe hier einen ThinClient IGEL 5128 LX Premium - etwas betagt, aktuellste Software mit einem "kleinen" Problem: Speichermedium ist eine CF-Karte mit 128MB.

Der RDP-Client kann nicht so konfiguriert werden, dass er sich an der Console anmeldet. Das ist allerdings für den Server (Win 2003) notwendig, weil sonst die Software darauf nicht mehr ordentlich läuft. 

Der RDP-Client kann das auch. Ich kann auf dem Clienten ein Terminal öffnen und die Datei /config/sessions/winconnect0 öffnen, einfach ein -0 in die Optionen reinschleusen und voila: alles klappt.

Nur leider hat der RDP-Client die Angewohnheit, diese Datei mit einem Neustart wieder zu überschreiben und somit neu anzulegen. Die Mechanismen habe ich nicht herausfinden können, also leider auch keine Möglichkeit gefunden, den Vorgang abzuändern. 

In der Konfiguration ist die Möglichkeit mit der Konsolen Anmeldung auch nicht gegeben und jedes Mal vorm Start die Datei zu ändern ist etwas umständlich.

Hat zufälligerweise jemand hier Ahnung von den IGEL Produkten und kann helfen?

Danke 
NoFreak


----------



## nofreak (17. Okt. 2013)

Zitat von nofreak:


> Hallo in die Runde,


das Problem hat sich erledigt.

Ein recht einfacher Trick verhilft es den ThinClients sich an der Konsole anzumelden, 
wobei "einfach" hier heißt: Nur in der Ausführung, nicht im Herausfinden :-(

Es muss nur "irgendwie" die Option -0 in die Kommandozeile kommen.

Man kann sich damit behelfen, einfach z.B. die IP-Adresse zu erweitern. Meine heißt jetzt z.B.-0 192.168.0.1 

Das übernimmt die Software klaglos und rdesktop tut dann auch in dieser Version das, was es soll.

So what

NoFreak


----------

